

AMC Theaters to go public using Social IPO Platform Loyal3 - bogrollben
http://www.homesforhackers.com/AMC_Stubs_Email_about_stock.png

======
bogrollben
OP here. I just received this email as a Stubs member of AMC Theaters. The
link embedded in the email goes to:
[https://ipo.loyal3.com/amc](https://ipo.loyal3.com/amc)

